
Is that possible to sell popular but not monetized browser extension? - Ddel
What do you think, is that possible to sell well-rated and unique browser extension with ~100k users monthly? Or, at least, find an investor for developing the product. The extension doesn&#x27;t have any monetization right now.<p>I am trying to understand where is the cash-flow on browser extensions market.
I&#x27;m not talking about donations because there are only a few good examples (Adblock?). 
Me and my friend have an extension with a similar amount of users (100k&#x2F;month), and donations are less than $30 monthly.<p>Direct selling, via Chrome Web Store, for example, also not so popular. Have you ever bought an extension? :D I guess, no.<p>Do you know any cases?
======
troydavis
Be careful with anyone who does want to buy it outright. If it doesn’t have
revenue, then the buyer is almost certainly going to use it as a malware or
adware distribution channel ([https://www.wired.com/story/chrome-extension-
malware](https://www.wired.com/story/chrome-extension-malware)), even if they
claim otherwise.

Of browser extensions with no revenue, I’ve never heard of a legitimate buyer
acquiring one. Your choices are basically: let it keep going as-is, try to
turn it into a business yourself, or contact a related company you trust and
see whether they’d want to adopt it (acquire it for free), possibly paying you
to maintain it.

~~~
Ddel
Yeap, you right. I saw many stories about malware in sold extensions. Also,
I've talked with such company, and they offered me a couple of thousands but
told me straightforward that want to embed an aggressive advertisement inside.
That is completely inappropriate for me because I respect my users.

I also tried to contact with companies with related business and have sent
about 15-20 offering emails. But no luck: only a couple responses, which sound
like "Thanks, but we are not interested." Others just ignored it.

